
Why I, Conan O’Brien, Turned Down The Microsoft CEO Job - McKittrick
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140211232107-288872202-why-i-conan-o-brien-turned-down-the-microsoft-ceo-job
======
jason_wang
Up voted. So Funny.

